# Is it ok for my cockatiels to go on my shoulder?



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

My bird (AL) loves to go up on my shoulder. i herd that it shows them dominance over me and if it is not ok then, how do i stop him from climbing on to my shoulder.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i let mine on my shoulder all the time but not on my head


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

mine love it. 
they love being tall.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Birds don't have social hierarchies in the wild, meaning that the height = dominance is not true for birds the way it is for dogs. Height does = safety though. I let all my birds on my shoulders.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, I have to admit, when I read the subject line I thought "Go on my shoulder" meant something entirely different...LOL


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I could see that as a problem if the bird was one who could take your nose off...but with a 'tiel I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There can be safety issues with letting a large parrot onto your shoulder, because they can send you to the emergency room if they suddenly decide to attack. A tiel can't do any serious damage so you're safe with them. Plus cockatiels are small, so you're still taller than them even with the bird sitting on your shoulder. Even if height dominance was real, the dominator would be you and not the bird.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I took a bird care class when I was first looking into getting some kind of a bird. This class mostly dealt with the larger parrots but there was something the director said that makes me laugh to this day.

You know how a lot of pirates have parrots on their shoulders.... Those parrots are also the reason why pirates wear eye patches! =D 









Anyways, that being said, I agree with everyone else who says there is no problem with cockatiels on shoulders.


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thank you all so much ...*

We have both not been allowing the boys up on our shoulders, but that just seems to be what they want ... Al more than Hedwig though. That joke about the pirate is great ... Thanks again everyone.


----------

